# time for the new TFSA deposit!



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright everyone, I am slowly getting my day started and remembered that this is TFSA time. I have the cash in my POSA ready to transfer into my TFSA. Anyone else doing this today? :encouragement:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

the-royal-mail said:


> Alright everyone, I am slowly getting my day started and remembered that this is TFSA time. I have the cash in my POSA ready to transfer into my TFSA. Anyone else doing this today? :encouragement:


Had enough cash today to transfer into one of ours, which we did, (haven't decided what to do with it yet), and will have the cash for the other one next week.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I might wait for the next meltdown.
Now having said that watch there be an extended bull market and no better buying opportunities.. I wouldn't complain


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Between my wife and my TFSA, we have $11000 to deposit. I'll be doing this over the first 4 months of equal deposits.

We've played catch-up over the last 16 months ($2500 per month) to fill up our TFSA(s). Starting in May of this year, we'll finally be able to contribute $2750 per month to non-registered investments. It's good to finally be caught up


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll be transferring recently purchased stock from non-reg. account, as I'm expecting/hoping for a big bounce on said stock in 2013 [triggering very small c.gain as a result of the transfer].


----------



## Money4life (May 17, 2012)

Yep...moved 5K from a savings account to a chequing account that is linked to my investments. Will be initiating the transfer when I get home from work today!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder (a bit hungover).

11k transferred from the "stash" to our respective TFSA's. Always exciting to shelter funds from the gov't!!!!


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

If you buy $1000 worth of stock in a non-reg account, and then it increases in value to $2000, and you transfer it in-kind to your tfsa, does that count as a $1000 contribution or $2000? I assume the latter but just want to make sure.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

@ Sherlock, $2000, and it triggers tax on the capital gains.

In CRA's eyes, you sell the stock at $2000, then deposit those proceeds.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder. I just transfer the cash from our non registered accounts. 

I think I will just wait for a buying opportunity, and I tend to just buy one stock. For spouses, plan to drop the whole 25500 into BCE. For me I have about 9K now, I I was thinking CCO. Not sure, we will see. Am bye rested in seeing how others are going to do this,


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> I'll be transferring recently purchased stock from non-reg. account, as I'm expecting/hoping for a big bounce on said stock in 2013 [triggering very small c.gain as a result of the transfer].


I thought you couldn't do this anymore (in-kind contribution into any registered account). At the very least RBC Action Direct won't allow it. 

But congrats to all those who are making their contribution as soon as they are able. I however, will be waiting for this years bonus cheque at the end of Q1.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Mall Guy said:


> I thought you couldn't do this anymore (in-kind contribution into any registered account). At the very least RBC Action Direct won't allow it.


Not true. I have been doing this every year.

What is not allowed - well, not free, are transfers among the RRSP and TFSA. But even then it costs $50 for the transaction and is allowed. If you have $250,000 with them, they do it for free.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

My error, I was thinking of an "asset swaps" between registered and unregistered accounts, rather than in-kind contributions . . .


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, you can make eligible in-kind contributions, but you can't handle the transfer yourself, you have to give the instructions to your broker [is that what you meant maybe?]. 

*"In kind" contributions*

You can also make "in kind" contributions (for example, securities you hold in anon-registered account) to your TFSA, as long as the property is a qualified investment. You will be considered to have disposed of the property at its fair market value (FMV) at the time of the contribution. If the FMV is more than the cost of the property, you will have to report the capital gain on your income tax return. *However, if the cost of the property is more than its FMV, you cannot claim the resulting capital loss.* The amount of the contribution to your TFSA will be equal to the FMV of the property.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/tfsa-celi/nvstmnts-eng.html

I learned about the Superficial Loss Rules the hard way, thinking it only applied to transfers from RRSPs.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes time for transfers to TFSAs and RESP. 

My older daughter turns 18 in February so it will also soon be time to go to the bank to help her set up her TFSA and RRSP.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sampson said:


> What is not allowed - well, not free, are transfers among the RRSP and TFSA. But even then it costs $50 for the transaction and is allowed. If you have $250,000 with them, they do it for free.


Are you making transfers from RRSP to TFSA Sampson?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Being ahead of the game is stressful though.
2xTFSA=$11,000
2xRESP=$2,500
2xRRSP=?!?
Mortgage prepayment amount resets.

We have plenty 'o non-registered investments that can simply be transferred in, but I like to be able to use 'new' savings for these contributions.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

@ TGal. Not at the $250,000 mark yet, unfortunately, so no.

Not all my investments inside my RRSP are tax optimized, I still hold some Canadian dividend payers inside and hold plenty of US dividend payers outside. I simply sold off some and re-purchased in a different account, cheaper than the $50 transfer. This 'problem' will continue since I don't have enough RRSP room to fit in all the US equities, and I continue to accumulate those while they are cheap and our dollar is strong.

We are fortunate that we have such problems.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sampson said:


> 1. Not at the $250,000 mark yet, unfortunately, so no.
> 2. I continue to accumulate those while they are cheap and our dollar is strong.
> 3. We are fortunate that we have such problems.


*1.* I'm sure you'll get there sooner rather than later. :encouragement:

I'm considering in the future, to start making my TFSA contributions from my RRSP account. I realize that the contributed amount would be after-tax dollars, however, I could quickly & easily recoup the small difference as a result of the taxes paid [triggered by the transfer and by any increase in tax-bracket]. But forever thereafter, the contributed amounts would grow tax-free [or until gov. makes any changes]. 

I'm only considering this, given the growth potential of even a small amount & the idea that a future beneficiary could inherit it tax-free. 

What do you think, does that make any sense?

*2.* Indeed!
*3.* I was just telling a friend earlier today, how happy I feel to be a woman living in Canada [in relation to a sad discussion I rather not start in this thread].


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> I'll be transferring recently purchased stock from non-reg. account, as I'm expecting/hoping for a big bounce on said stock in 2013 [triggering very small c.gain as a result of the transfer].


I have to ask, what is the stock you are expecting the big bounce from?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

@ TGal, I think it does make sense. It sounds like you have decent RRSP savings, and would like to use those funds to support your high growth investing style. Unless you have another RRSP meltdown strategy (legitimate and useful one like retiring early) this makes lots of sense as the TFSA room continues to grow.

We'll work hard on the $250k mark. Isn't this time of year exciting, when we get to take our tallies, add up all our savings and investment gains


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm excited the TFSA amount went up this year! Also, for those who can, you can deposit into your RDSP and get matching funds (for the 2013 year) now.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

well I am doing my TFSA on Thursday/Friday but I did max my prepayment on my residential mortgage a couple hours ago.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I happened to be on the ING website and they are offering 2.5% annualized on a 90 day GIC within a TFSA. I immediately put $5500 in there. It's as good a place as any until I decide on its ultimate destination.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sampson said:


> 1. It sounds like you have decent RRSP savings...
> 2. We'll work hard on the $250k mark. Isn't this time of year exciting, when we get to take our tallies, add up all our savings and investment gains


*1.* I do, and though I'm many years away from retirement, I was already wondering about the future impact of early transfers to a TFSA account. However, as I won't start doing so until at least 2014, I have plenty of time to rethink the legacy to my heirs. 

*2.* It's great to have goals, and what satisfaction when you finally reach them, with hard work of course! :encouragement:

*underemployedactor:* I rather not, as it's highly speculative & don't want followers.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

My wife and I are fortunate to have DC pension plans - so I suspect our TFSAs will eventually exceed our RRSPs. I do like the multiple options and different streams of potential retirement income. Given how we cannot control what future governments will do to these accounts and whether they will honor the present status, it will be good to have retirement funds spread all over.

To 'melt' down our RRSPs, we plan on taking the early retirement approach - should be fun when we get there, although I suspect we will both continue to work part time either in our current jobs or in some self-prescribed funner job.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Sent a small lump sum to both TFSA, about $2200.
After that, TFSA will be minimal. Most cash flow will go towards paying the mortgage this year.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* I do, and though I'm many years away from retirement, I was already wondering about the future impact of early transfers to a TFSA account. However, as I won't start doing so until at least 2014, I have plenty of time to rethink the legacy to my heirs.
> 
> *2.* It's great to have goals, and what satisfaction when you finally reach them, with hard work of course!
> 
> *underemployedactor:* I rather not, as it's highly speculative & don't want followers.



the opposite of yin is?..........:biggrin:
u tell me urs i will tellya mine .
boy do i luv this lady.:encouragement::02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

TFSA has the potential to be the ultimate retirement vehicle. I ran some numbers the other day. Starting with $25,500 today, contributing the max on 1 Jan every year, and assuming a $500 increase every 5 years to the contribution limit, this is what you would have after 25 years if you used 100% equities and achieved a 7% return:

Total funds: $523,500. If this was stocks with an average yield of 4%, you could remove $1743 a month tax free and not sell anything, nor affect your CPP, OAS or other social payments potential.

All the more reason to do your best on your TFSA contributions. Mine is already made.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

doctrine said:


> All the more reason to *do your best on your TFSA contributions*. Mine is already made.


Absolutely! That's what I, and others have been saying here, and not just for retiring purposes either. 

My calculations & numbers, starting with my 2012 balance, and not even increasing the current limit x 25 years & also @7%, were different from yours, but similar idea that I had. 

The TFSAs [despite the SA ending], should not be used as a permanent vehicle for just short-term savings/emergency funds. 

For some reason, there is still so much confusion around its most basic rules, like the limits for example. As well, there are still many Canadians, that are not taking advantage of this powerful tax-free account & still confusing it with the concepts of RRSPs. 

*'Ottawa says 8.2 million Canadians have opened an account and roughly 2.5 million Canadians contributed the maximum amount in 2011.'* [I would like to compare it with 2012 numbers, when I find it]. 

If rules don't change anytime soon, imagine the total funds someone, who started at 18 [even with a small amount], could have by age 55 [forget 67]. Imagine the difference that 37 years worth of lattes & cell-phone replacements could have made in said account instead [my point is that people have no difficulty finding money for such things, yet the same folks can't find enough to put in a TFSA].


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

$11k put aside last June for this. Transfered $5500 to my account yesterday and today goes the other $5500 .

not sure what I want to do with it yet. I was thinking BCE for some of it, not sure the rest yet.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

uptoolate said:


> Yes time for transfers to TFSAs and RESP.
> 
> My older daughter turns 18 in February so it will also soon be time to go to the bank to help her set up her TFSA and RRSP.


Why not roll $5.5K from her RESP right into a TFSA?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

DavidJD said:


> Why not roll $5.5K from her RESP right into a TFSA?


You can't use RESP funds like that.
It has to be towards some qualified EAP expense.
Of course, she can always withdraw and then allocate the monies as she wants, but a direct roll over from RESP into TFSA won't qualify as a valid education expense.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Both of our TFSA's were funded this morning and RESP's about to be funded this afternoon. January is an expensive month!


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

Bonus paid on the 15th. TFSA will be full the morning of the 16th.

Any suggestions where to throw it to? So far I'm holding CWW, CHB, and TCAP.US in my TFSA. Any suggestions for a fourth name to throw this year's contributions into?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I pay our RESP monthly and it is split between two funds.My TFSA is Maxed as of this morning , still have to do my husband's.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> still have to do my husband's.


What about your [older] daughter's? Is she handling it herself with a little help from you perhaps? I hope so!

All done here!


----------



## Money4life (May 17, 2012)

iherald said:


> I'm excited the TFSA amount went up this year! Also, for those who can, you can deposit into your RDSP and get matching funds (for the 2013 year) now.


So I'm an idiot and didn't know that the TFSA contribution limit went up until I read The Star this morning. I initiated a transfer of $5000 yesterday...gonna have to add another $500 on top of that. 

For those who are putting money into their various RRSPs, have you been doing this for tax year 2012 or are you getting ahead and doing it for tax year 2013? I'm behind and still haven't made my RRSP contributions for 2012. I will be doing this very shortly but once I get that out of the way, I'm thinking about also contributing early into my RRSPs for tax year 2013. Obviously I will try to be diligent, plan ahead and not over-contribute. If I have money just sitting around, should I do it?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

t GAL I write a check of $2000 a month to pay my daughters expenses , her TFSA is going to wait unless she is going to give me what I put in there lol.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Just made my in-kind transfer today, a bunch of BCE stock to DRIP and earn more, now tax-free BCE shares every quarter  I love the TFSA. Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

FrugalTrader said:


> Both of our TFSA's were funded this morning and RESP's about to be funded this afternoon. January is an expensive month!


+1

So many contributions! So little time! And to complicate matters, my older son is starting university so now have to figure out how to actually get money out of the RESP. Groan


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay I have to now if I am being anal. Have decided to buy all BCE for the TFSA, but to get it in a nice even lot of 600 shares, I have to put a weird put of 42.48, which I am not sure it will drop down too. Should I just drop it down by a couple shares like 597 and buy it at the current price. I have no problems with the current price, I just really hate odd number lots. I feel everything should be bought in nice tidy numbers. Should I just get over it?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

LOL get over it.

I just go with market price and guestimate how many can I afford before putting the order in. If it works out to 524 I'll round up to 525 or something. If you can't get 600 I'd round down to 575


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

Withdrew $14K in cash last spring to put down on a cabin. Was able to contribute $25,000 yesterday into two TFSA. ($5,500 + $5,500 + $4,000 + $10,000)

I deposited stock already held so no fees to sell then transfer cash in etc. The best part is the stock is in a slump so my gains are lower and I was able to squeeze more units into the $25,000. 

If you are doing the same, time it so there is a dip during the day's trading price range. After market closes, you can select the amount. My stock traded between $25.80 and $26.37 and of course chose the lower price. That is a difference of 20+ units (948 vs. 968) or an extra $516. 

Today it is above $26 and hovering around $26.18 so better to have that happen in a tax free account.

If you are dumping-in riskier stocks, ones that fluctuate, timing this way could be lucrative. If a stink bid gets hit during the day, transfer in at that price (no fees, lower gains) and enjoy the ride back up the next day or soon after in the Tax Free account. Selling inside later.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Put 5000 in my TFSA yesterday, working on the wife to get hers in this week.

Spent half on TPH.T - waiting and watching before i put the other half into the market.

Need to put in another 500, will do that next week.

Also need to move term deposit to bank account to put 15000 on mortgage.

January is an expensive month!!


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

I remembered to pull out the $500+ I had sitting at one bank. Now I need to figure out where to park the $6000. I might just stick it in the short term GIC at ING, as at least there's no transfer fee. I could stick it in their TFSA savings account, but the rate is lower than the non-registered account I have it sitting in.
I worry too much considering I will probably be using most if not all of my TFSA money in the next year.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Plugging Along said:


> Okay I have to now if I am being anal. Have decided to buy all BCE for the TFSA, but to get it in a nice even lot of 600 shares, I have to put a weird put of 42.48, which I am not sure it will drop down too. Should I just drop it down by a couple shares like 597 and buy it at the current price. I have no problems with the current price, I just really hate odd number lots. I feel everything should be bought in nice tidy numbers. Should I just get over it?


yes, get over it


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

A lot of people seem to think there will be a market dip in february... maybe better to wait and buy something then?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Sherlock said:


> A lot of people seem to think there will be a market dip in february... maybe better to wait and buy something then?


do you have some links to a reference or two? i would be interested in reading about anything that points to a dip in feb.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> Okay I have to now if I am being anal. Have decided to buy all BCE for the TFSA, but to get it in a nice even lot of 600 shares, I have to put a weird put of 42.48, which I am not sure it will drop down too. Should I just drop it down by a couple shares like 597 and buy it at the current price. I have no problems with the current price, I just really hate odd number lots. I feel everything should be bought in nice tidy numbers. Should I just get over it?





jamesbe said:


> LOL get over it.
> 
> I just go with market price and guestimate how many can I afford before putting the order in. If it works out to 524 I'll round up to 525 or something. If you can't get 600 I'd round down to 575





My Own Advisor said:


> yes, get over it


Okay. I am over it. I am going to change my trade tomorrow as I missed it today.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

The next fiscal cliff deal may cause things to go crazy again in Feb .I try to DCA when I can although I invest 50% of my money the first 60 days of the year.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Hawkdog said:


> do you have some links to a reference or two? i would be interested in reading about anything that points to a dip in feb.


Garth Tuner seems to think so: http://www.greaterfool.ca/2013/01/02/sit-stay/


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Okay. I am over it. I am going to change my trade tomorrow as I missed it today.


Wait, you're gonna put the entire $20500 into BCE? Is that wise?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> Wait, you're gonna put the entire $20500 into BCE? Is that wise?


Yes, I am actually going to put in the full $25500 into BCE. It's actually a few dollars less because of the stupid rounding and uneven number of shares.

Whether its wise, I have no idea. That is rather subjective. I think it will make more money over time than my 2% hisa, so that's my plan for now, unless someone has a better plan.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I think it will make more money over time than my 2% hisa, so that's my plan for now, unless someone has a better plan.


For sure you'll get a higher yield, and if safety is what you want, then not a bad choice. However, I don't use TFSA accounts for safety, and would rather include undervalued and more volatile stocks in my TFSA, as for me, it's mainly a trading vehicle for now [until I reach my $$ goal, then the dividends can do half the work].


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> For sure you'll get a higher yield, and if safety is what you want, then not a bad choice. However, I don't use TFSA accounts for safety, and would rather include undervalued and more volatile stocks in my TFSA, as for me, it's mainly a trading vehicle for now [until I reach my $$ goal, then the dividends can do half the work].


+1
This is sound advice.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I use the TFSA for established dividend payers...ones like BCE, FTS and some REITs. Eventually most of my dividend income will be tax-free.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I was just thinking that from a diversification standpoint it's not wise to put all your money in one stock, but if your TFSA is only a fraction of your portfolio then I guess it doesn't matter.

In my case I already have some higher risk stocks in my TFSA so I think I'm gonna put this $5500 into a single lower-risk stock, BCE is one option, but still haven't decided.

By the way if you put BCE in your TFSA as a long term hold, do you guys think it's a good idea to write a covered call option to increase the profit?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

It is only a fraction of our overall portfolio. Still a big chunk though. I am still playing with more active trading but haven't truly figured out my strategies on when to exit. My current thought pattern is to invest larger amounts in a few solid stocks and then buy and sell within smaller fluctuations. I may not have the large gains as taking on more aggressive stocks, but I will less likely lose it all. 

If a stock only fluctuates by a small amount, I can trade a make a few hundred dollars at time, which will add up. If it drops, there is a lower probability of it not recovering. If it goes up a lot then I may not trade as much and will get the appreciation. However, to make it worth my efforts and cover commission, I need to have larger volumes. 

I hope that over time, hat I will become more comfortable with myself in investments, and take on moRe volatility. Did that with G too. Bought my whole Tfsa for G at $33. Watched it climb... Sold most of it, and will buy some more again.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@Plugging Along,

If you own BCE now in your TFSA, (welcome to the club , why would you sell it? With BCE, you get some capital appreciation, you get 5% plus yield and regular dividend increases. 

I see many CDN stocks this way, buy, monitor and hope to never sell. That list includes the big 6 CDN banks, the rest of the telcos and some CDN pipelines.

Other than that in Canada, might as well index everything else. 

Curious how you are using the TFSA differently with stocks.

@T.gal, why not use the TFSA for safety? Or, you already have a very healthy safety net?


----------



## Worm (Nov 18, 2012)

Sherlock said:


> A lot of people seem to think there will be a market dip in february... maybe better to wait and buy something then?


This is what I'm thinking, or a least a small dip from current highs. I've got a fresh $11,000 between my wife and I to invest, but can't make myself pull the trigger after the big run-up these past few days. We basically have a couch potatoe portfolio, which I know they says to ignore the market noise, but it is tough when I thinnk the S&P is at a 5 year high.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I can guarantee that there will be market dips in the future. Too bad I can't tell you when though. Do recall the "sell in May" phenomenon though. Also recall that people try to beat the "sell in May" and so it's sometimes "sell in April" and also sometimes "sell in March". Your mileage may vary.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@doctine - ha. BTW - congrats on starting your site. I was just on it.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

My Own Advisor said:


> why not use the TFSA for safety? Or, you already have a very healthy safety net?


IMO the TFSA is best used to shelter tax dollars. If you want to have a few thousand, in a HISA earning 1-2 then do that. But not in your TFSA. Shelter some real earning potential, not a low yielding account.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Has anyone used a private REIT (e.g. Centurion) for TFSA contributions? Apparently 8% income. Obviously not free of risk. But nothing is!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Cal,

I'm all for a HISA, earning a small return @ 1-2%, not using the TFSA for the 1-2%.

What I mean is, why not use the TFSA for "safe" dividend paying stocks such as those paying dividends for decades? I'm not smart enough to know what stocks have some real earning potential outside dividend payers. If you know, I'm all ears!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

@heyjude, if it's too good to be true...

I'm thinking the 8% has a large portion of return of capital (ROC), and only a matter of time before they will have to reduce distributions.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Waiting a bit on this year's TFSA deposit. Market too high right now, and it looks like my 5 stocks are set to pull back some.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

My Own Advisor said:


> What I mean is, why not use the TFSA for "safe" dividend paying stocks such as those paying dividends for decades? I'm not smart enough to know what stocks have some real earning potential outside dividend payers.


I am with you on that one. I drip them too, takes the human side out of it on identifying good buy prices.


----------

